# Happy Town - all season spoilers



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Anyone watching this? I watched the first episode and enjoyed it more than Harper's Island or whatever that other weird show was.

There seems to be more likely to be a supernatural explanation to this one, though it could turn out not to be supernatural at all. There are intriguing characters. The crazy sheriff and the movie memorabilia guy come to mind, though I think the protagonist is up to no good also.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought the first ep was pretty good. It kept my attention and was easy to keep the characters straight. Is this a limited series like Harper's Island? I like that idea for a summer series. It gives you answers and a concise ending.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Oddly enough, even though I've seen a ton of commercials for it, I didn't know it had already started. Thought it started this week. I'll catch up though.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Half way though I deleted it. I think I did the same with Harper's Island. Not my cup-of-tea I guess.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm not liking this trend to start 'all season' threads for shows, just because they may not be popular shows. Especially if it's the kind of mystery show that might prevent people from participating in a thread if they're not caught up, just out of fear of being spoiled.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well - ya know 
- don't read until you catch up.

so, i didn't hate it. 
there's enough of a mild mystery to keep my attention.
kindof surprised to see amy acker as a Mom in this show - seems so outof character...
pretty large sheriff staff for such a "small town".

also i heard ABC cut the order down to 8 episodes, so i'm not sure this has much of a prayer...


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

"don't read" is kind of the same thing as "prevent people from participating", wouldn't you say?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

no, i wouldn't. 
i was annoyed someone posted a thread about a new Doctor Who UK airing episode. probably mostly because I WANTED to click on it but will hold off until after I watch the US airing.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> .
> 
> also i heard ABC cut the order down to 8 episodes, so i'm not sure this has much of a prayer...


Did they do this before or after they saw the ratings?

I liked it, but this has the potential to get way too weird for my tastes. I think this had more of a Twin Peaks than a Harper's Island vibe. Hopefully it remains fun, and doesn't get so weird as it just gets stupid.

Is it me, or did the girl who came into town to live in the boarding house look like she's about 15, yet she's supposed to be an adult. The old ladies crack me up.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Did they do this before or after they saw the ratings?


Before... 
...according to tvbythenumbers.com

It was an article about how well Modern Family is doing in the ratings and how did ABC think Happy Town would do any better than Ugly Betty when even they had already cut down the episode order...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Before...
> ...according to tvbythenumbers.com
> 
> It was an article about how well Modern Family is doing in the ratings and how did ABC think Happy Town would do any better than Ugly Betty when even they had already cut down the episode order...


Sounds like they are hedging their bets, unless they have some reality show they needed to make room for. Or maybe, if the ratings are good, they are just priming us for the fall season. The thing is, for this type of show, they really can't make us wait months in between seasons. I'm thinking if it's a hit, you'll see a few more episodes later in the summer.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I knew it was slated for 8 episodes when I started the thread. Pretty short to do an episode by episode discussion.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I thought it was somewhat entertaining.. Though it reminded me of Eastwick as well as Harper's Island.. though at least with only one episode down, I'd far prefer Eastwick be back.. (obviously never going to happen)

They even seemed vaguely similar -- woman/women in a small town with weird goings on happening. (Yeah I realize that's so general it could cover lots of things.)


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just watched the last ep, and I missed why he suspected his big friend. I'm too lazy to go back and look for it. Anybody help?


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah, the flour residue/dough found on the body was the same flour residue/dough his friend used in the pizzeria. It had NYC tap water in it which they made a point of mentioning earlier in the episode.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Just finished the first two eps. I like the comparison to Harper's Island in that both remind me of paperback genre fiction. Cheesy and derivative, but enjoyable if not much is required from the viewer. Ideally, they'll wrap it up in one season when they realize it doesn't have the legs to last. I wouldn't be willing to commit more to it.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

We like the show at our house so far, It got real interesting last night at the end.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

OK I have to say I have ZERO idea as to what the hell is going on and the editing from Georgia going wacko in the hospital through the fight in the barn physically got me dizzy


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I liked the first episode (did get the Twin Peaks vibel, that's why I recorded it). I didn't care much for the 2nd episode. Don't know if I will stick with it.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like we have to wait til later this summer to find out what the heck is goin on over at Happy Town.

ABC is pullin' it from their schedule!

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/05/1...rom-schedule-headed-for-summer-burn-off/51087


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Looks like we have to wait til later this summer to find out what the heck is goin on over at Happy Town.
> 
> ABC is pullin' it from their schedule!
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/05/1...rom-schedule-headed-for-summer-burn-off/51087


I like it, but it's too quirky for mainstream TV. Might have played better on SyFy.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

It's not being pulled completely. It's only skipping a couple of weeks and then resuming June 2, according to the article.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

I didn't even make it through the first episode.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I hope they really stick to it. I actually will give credit to networks lately for *usually* burning off episodes later.. (Even Fox burned off episodes Sunday 12AM.. fine by me..)


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope the Magic Man comes back and takes Emma immediately.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

At least they have time to actually end the show.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

I've enjoyed what I've watched so far. I just hope they come up with an end since I really doubt this will last. I want closure.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I finally got around to watching the first three episodes last night. I enjoyed it so far. I also liked Harper's Island. While I don't think either of those shows would have been a good multi-season series, they are great as an extended mini-series.

Lots of familiar faces in this show. Good to see Amy Acker again! I recognized Abraham Benrubi from ER, and the new acting sheriff from Reunion. Also good to see Steven Weber and Sam Neill. The main girl sure looks familiar, in an Elizabeth Banks sorta way. The Stiviletto brothers remind me of Larry, Darryl, and Darryl from "Newhart".

I hope they have enough episodes to actually finish the story.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Watched last nights episode hoping to see things get more exciting....

All I can say is I'm slowly...losing....interest.

I'm close to killing this one.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I haven't watched last night's episode yet. How many episodes are left?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

markz said:


> I haven't watched last night's episode yet. How many episodes are left?


My DVR only showed 1 more listed over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

It's been cancelled though....wikipedia shows only 4 eps left...ending July 7....meh..not gonna miss it at all.

I'm still curious who the killer is....



> On May 17, 2010, ABC confirmed that Happy Town was among the shows cancelled from the 2009-2010 season


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The Futon Critic shows 3 episodes are left, as of now.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I caught up on the episodes, I think.. Do we actually know what the hammer was used for?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't believe we've been told officially how the hammer plays into things.

I'm guessing the one handed sheriff and Mrs. Town Namesake used it to kill the original Candyman. (or Magicman, take your pic)

Someone else is now copycatting the candyman to expose what they did.

(not, not really good with names lately, must be the aging of the gray matter)


phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> ...Candyman...


Magic Man.

Not Tony Todd.

Not Willy Wonka.

Magic Man.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Magic Man.
> 
> Not Tony Todd.
> 
> ...


Told ya, I suck with names lately.

phox


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't understand why this show didn't do any better.  The mystery is pretty intriguing and hasn't gotten dull yet. I like dramas that break from the "norm" of "doctors, lawyers, cops, OH MY!"

___


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I have been enjoying it quite a bit. I guess some shows just don't click with the viewers. 

Cinnamon! Good thing he could remember that while being garotted.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

2 episodes left and the next one shows on June 30th? Why don't they just get this over with?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Fixer said:


> I don't understand why this show didn't do any better. The mystery is pretty intriguing and hasn't gotten dull yet. I like dramas that break from the "norm" of "doctors, lawyers, cops, OH MY!"
> 
> ___


I totally agree with you about the break from the same old stuff. But this show is just too convoluted. I'll watch it because I want to find out the killer, but if this was an ongoing series, I'd probably cancel my SP. I'm really disappointed in this show.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like ABC has bumped this from the scheduled Wednesday dates for repeats of Castle. The Forgotten & Eastwick are both getting their unaired episodes shown on Saturday nights so perhaps this will also.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Final 2 episodes are "supposed" to air Saturdays in July - no dates set:

ABC Pulls Happy Town, Yet Again

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/06/1...saga-total-eclipse-of-the-heart-special/54611

Personally, I'm waiting til' it all airs before I watch anymore


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Awesome.. so I can watch the last 3 episodes of Eastwick in the proper order (still have the one "last" episode they aired out of order).


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

..and the show keeps spiraling down the toilet...funny how I couldn't care less that the cop killed his best friend..it was just too corny.

Oh well..I'm a sucker for watching some train wrecks like this so I'll finish it out to see what kind of silly ending they come up with since this summer of TV pretty much sucks anyway.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought the cop killing his childhood tag-along friend was pretty good. But did he do it because the sheriff is the killer and he didn't want anyone to find that underground place the big guy fell into?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I thought the cop killing his childhood tag-along friend was pretty good. But did he do it because the sheriff is the killer and he didn't want anyone to find that underground place the big guy fell into?


Oh I'm sure that's how it will play out...make ya fall for the "nice" guy the whole time then find out he's the devil in disguise....just like they did with that silly Harper's Island show on CBS.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I hate whole season threads. I wanted to discuss the show but I am 2 episodes behind so I can't even read this thread.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

Final two eps available on ABC and Hulu

___


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

So that was the ending? Did anyone else watch the final 2 eps? If anyone says they guessed who the killer was, they're lying.  We never did find out who the girl was or how she knew, did we? Actually, I thought it was pretty good for a summer show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Fixer said:


> Final two eps available on ABC and Hulu
> 
> ___


I'm assuming by this that these last two eps will never air on ABC? Ugggh.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Fixer said:


> Final two eps available on ABC and Hulu
> 
> ___


Looks like they (episodes 7 & 8) are available via usenet too.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

What a disappointing ending.. so many questions left unanswered.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

"They call me Gaspacho because I like my soup cold."



This was one of the dumbest shows I've ever seen. It's like they hired writers who never finished their How to Write a Script course in community college.

Phenomenally stupid.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

Perhaps I haven't been paying close attention but what is the time line for the kidnappings? Was there 2 sets of disappearances? But in one episode someone says it happens every 7 years.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There was a rash of Magic Man kidnappings that ended seven years ago. Now they've started up again.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

So is this thing worth watching? I have a few episodes on my Tivo and wonder if I should just delete them and spend my time better on something else.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'd say not worth watching.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

KungFuCow said:


> What a disappointing ending.. so many questions left unanswered.


I think that was the point. The "Magic Man" was just the tip of the iceberg.

I and a few others at work really enjoyed this show. We all hope that ABC will change their mind. Yeah, I know, wishful thinking. It would be even better if another network picked it up. Hell, I'd support a move by NBC to grab it and push it as an original series on Sleuth or Chiller.

___


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

I just finished watching the finale. Huh? Do we know who the magic man is/was? The sheriff (Griff) seems to know. Is it the gal from the tavern? Or is she just in charge of disposal?

And what's with that scene with John and Andrew Haplin? Was that suppose to be the mother after the makeover/plastic surgery? Or was the daughter in hiding there the whole time?

No wonder ABC cancelled the last two episodes. Airing them would not have brought any resolution, nor the promised answers.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

TC's "dead" mom - Alice, was the bartendress at the tavern. And also - dun, dun, DUNNN! - The Magic Man!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I just got rid of the four unwatched episodes I have. I would rather see the last two episodes of Better Off Ted.


----------

